# Trooper *warning: photo overload* LOL



## angiern2004 (Apr 24, 2011)

I finally got my pictures downloaded to my computer from my camera...

I can't decide which ones are my favorites (and actually narrowing it down to this many was not easy...we have LOTS of photos!) so you guys get all of these. Hope ya don't mind. :biggrin1:


----------



## angiern2004 (Apr 24, 2011)

more

He loves to play on his back, and will hold on to his rope for anything! Sometimes he plays with his feet sticking out behind him like the 2nd pic...is that a Hav thing, or is that just him and his cute personality?


----------



## angiern2004 (Apr 24, 2011)

and more

Bathtime, including the trashbag trick I learned from this site! He doesn't even look like the same puppy when he's soaking wet. 

In the third one, his bed is WAY overrated.

In the 4th one (his nose in the expen)...YES, he actually FELL ASLEEP like that!!! Goofball. 

5th one is his first bully stick.


----------



## angiern2004 (Apr 24, 2011)

and more and more

For about 1 day that green horseshoe was his favorite toy ever.

In the 2nd pic, DH taught him "sit" in about 3 seconds!!!! He's so SMART!

In the last pic, he didn't know what to make out of wearing a tshirt, so it didn't stay on long. Couldn't even really get a good pic of him wearing it, darn it.


----------



## miller123 (Aug 13, 2011)

love the photos, Miller does the foot thing too.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Great photos! Trooper is darling! He looks so squeezable. My guys put their feet out behind them too.


----------



## angiern2004 (Apr 24, 2011)

He does it a lot if he's laying all the way down, but sometimes he does it like in the photo where he's up on his front legs but sticking out the back ones. Cracks me up.


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

OMG Cute, cute. And that's how we like it... pictures, pictures and more pictures.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

What cute pictures!! They are so much fun to play with a photograph at this age. You just want to capture every sweet little thing they do. I have a whole albumn full of pictures of Whimsy at that age. Whimsy puts her legs out like that in the back also. I think other breeds do that too. Have fun,, they grow up way too fast!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

He's adorable! Thanks for sharing all the great photos! Put a smile on my face!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Ahh he is as cute as a button. Is trooper your first child The garbage bag is a great idea!


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

I love that boy! eace:
Great pics! And we call the legs sticking out "frog dog"...LOL


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Thank you for my puppy fix of the day! Sooo Sooo CUTE!


----------



## jessegirl (May 13, 2011)

I could look at these all day! I love the one of his rear and his back legs all sticking out while he's holding on to that toy! What a cute little boy!!!


----------



## jessegirl (May 13, 2011)

P.S. I don't think there can ever be too many photos of Havanese.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Wonderful wonderful assortment of photos. thanks so much for posting.
I love him with his yellow toy!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

jessegirl said:


> P.S. I don't think there can ever be too many photos of Havanese.


DITTO!!!

awwwwww, he is such a handsome little man!! His spunky character shines through in all the pics... although you KNOW we need MORE! LOL

How did he do for his bath!?? Or more importantly, how did YOU do!? 

Can't wait to meet him (and you!)


----------



## angiern2004 (Apr 24, 2011)

TilliesMom said:


> DITTO!!!
> 
> awwwwww, he is such a handsome little man!! His spunky character shines through in all the pics... although you KNOW we need MORE! LOL
> 
> ...


LOL, he hates baths. He tries to climb out of the sink the whole time.  I've given him a couple baths now...the first time he didn't care one way or another about the hair dryer...now he barks at it when it comes near his head. LOL

I, myself, don't do too bad...nothing really phases me...I'm used to bathing (and rangling) squirming, screaming preemies and newborns at work, so I do fine.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Well it is easy to tell who is loved the most in your household. He is precious.


----------



## curly_DC (Nov 27, 2011)

Maybe when he stretches his legs out he's stretching. Cute! Yes, Sergio does that.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

angiern2004 said:


> LOL, he hates baths. He tries to climb out of the sink the whole time.  I've given him a couple baths now...the first time he didn't care one way or another about the hair dryer...now he barks at it when it comes near his head. LOL
> 
> I, myself, don't do too bad...nothing really phases me...I'm used to bathing (and rangling) squirming, screaming preemies and newborns at work, so I do fine.


ha ha, oh yes, I can imagine a puppy is NOTHING compared to a slippery newborn!!


----------



## nlb (Feb 26, 2012)

More great puppy shots! So cute! Can't get enough!


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

What an adorable pup! I absolutely love his markings!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

No such thing as too many pictures or picture overload!! Especially with our fur babies 

What a cutie!!

Kara


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

He is absoluteely adorable. Panda does the "sprawl" also with legs in every direction...they are so funny!


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

Sooo cute! Cey used to sprawl quite often, though not while playing, usually while sleeping. I called it his 'superdog' position!

Anyway, great pictures! He is adorable!!


----------



## Atticus (May 17, 2011)

OH too cute ALMOST makes me want a little one again. Atticus slept off the bed like that from day one,still does!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Love looking at your pictures, too cute. Nothing better then this, it has been a long time since I had a puppy this small, so looking at your gives me the pleasure with out all the work!!! Made me smile too.


----------



## gertchie (Jan 28, 2012)

He is beautiful! Ozzie lays like that too...they are the cutest! I have a ton of pictures but I wish I had more so don't stop!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

I love the one of trooper running along with his ears flying back.


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

Oh my goodness your pup is beautiful! my dog does the same thing, sleeping on his back, he's 8 and i still don't get tired of seeing his belly! love the pictures!


----------



## dogluv (Nov 13, 2011)

Trooper is soo adorable. I love love the sables. Where did you end up getting him from? Someone in Norcal?


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

He is wicked cute!


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

Trooper sure is a cutie. He's a real little fluff ball.


----------



## angiern2004 (Apr 24, 2011)

dogluv said:


> Trooper is soo adorable. I love love the sables. Where did you end up getting him from? Someone in Norcal?


He's from Katie at Moptop. :biggrin1:


----------



## Sivi (Jun 1, 2010)

I just love looking at all these pictures. And don't worry, no one will ever complain about too many pictures. You baby is just adorable!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

we need more TROOPER pictures!!!


----------



## angiern2004 (Apr 24, 2011)

Tammy, how about a video? I should probably start figuring out how to upload to youtube. If I can figure that out I'll upload one.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Woot WOOOOOOT! a video sounds fantastic!! 
thanks for sharing your baby with us!!


----------



## Eddie (Feb 11, 2012)

Welcome what a handsome guy ,love the name, he's so beautiful keep sending more pictures.:whoo:


----------



## rlewis (Sep 20, 2011)

Love the pictures!! What a cutie.


----------



## angiern2004 (Apr 24, 2011)

awww shucks! thanks!!!


----------



## Cosmo (Dec 21, 2011)

Great looking guy! I notice you have carpet on the floor. Has he had any accidents on the carpet? I have my children's room carpeted and was thinking of removing it with the fear Cosmo might pee on it. :suspicious:


----------



## angiern2004 (Apr 24, 2011)

Why of course he has! He is a puppy after all. Nothing that Natures Miracle doesn't take care of though.


----------



## gertchie (Jan 28, 2012)

I could look at him all day! Now I want another baby!!! Ozzie sticks his legs out behind too, looks so cute  Keep taking pictures, they grow up so fast!


----------



## angiern2004 (Apr 24, 2011)

They do grow up fast! He's not this little anymore. I really need to post new photos.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

op2: waiting for new pics...


----------



## PotatoHeads (Apr 15, 2012)

Love these pics. He looks like quite the character.


----------

